# Where in Miami????



## Doctor Humo (May 8, 2009)

Hi guys, as some of you know I live in Spain, I'm travelling to Miami next month and I want to buy pipe tobacco we can't get here. Any suggestions for good B&M pipe shops in Miami?????


----------



## bigjoe (Aug 31, 2008)

Doctor Humo said:


> Hi guys, as some of you know I live in Spain, I'm travelling to Miami next month and I want to buy pipe tobacco we can't get here. Any suggestions for good B&M pipe shops in Miami?????


Pipe tobacco may be a tough one however, I would definitely reach out to Mike's Cigars 
1030 Kane Concourse
Bay Harbor Isles, FL 33154-2107 ( basically North Miami Beach )
(305) 866-2277

He may have some stock, if not, I am sure he will know where to find it..


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

In my estimation, the most complete pipe shop in the area is Bennington's. You'll have to drive up to Boca Raton though:

bocabenningtons.com


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi!
If you know where you're going to stay and for how long, maybe you can place an online order to arrive when you're there.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Variables said:


> In my estimation, the most complete pipe shop in the area is Bennington's. You'll have to drive up to Boca Raton though:
> 
> bocabenningtons.com


I've searched around as well in SE Florida and Benningons is probably your best bet. Several tobacco shop owners in the area have told me they carry less and less pipe tobacco anymore. Something about new paperwork requirements that are too much trouble for the few pipe tobacco sales they do. On top of that, south Florida is cigar crazy, so shops have plenty of incentive to stock themselves with a wider selection of cigars and fewer or no selections of pipe tobacco.

Call first for directions if you go to Benningtons, its tucked away in a shopping plaza, kinda easy to miss. If you like English blends, try their house blend #10- Bahia Apooke. Very incense-like stuff IMO.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Doctor Humo (May 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your answers, I think if I have time I'll go to Bennington's.
Gustavo I all ready thaught of that, but still want to visit a B&M


----------

